# Shuffle and the ipod?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I have both an ipod classic and an ipod touch, and I was wondering, what solutions people have found for shuffling things like symphonies and concertos as whole works as opposed to just the single track? I was thinking for the classic I could simply make every classical work I have a single album, but that wouldn't work on the ipod touch, so anyone have a solution?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Wait, are you trying to make it so when the shuffle feature is on, it treats a whole symphony as one track? The separate track properties of the symphony on iPod shuffle mode is non negotiable, as far as I can tell. You'll only get random movements on auto shuffle, but I find that that is okay when I'm looking to explore my library.

Funny that you mentioned shuffle though. I've just been using that feature to hear a bunch of different works in my library that I haven't heard in a while or at all.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I was hoping for a way of shuffling a whole symphony, or something, I'm all for extra iTunes/iPod solutions to the problem.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

You can combine all the movements of a single symphony into one audio file using some kind of audio editing software. You can then do the same thing again and again for a number of different symphonies and, voila, you can shuffle entire symphonies.

Not very practical though, I'd say.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> You can combine all the movements of a single symphony into one audio file using some kind of audio editing software. You can then do the same thing again and again for a number of different symphonies and, voila, you can shuffle entire symphonies.
> 
> Not very practical though, I'd say.


This is what I was going to say. If you have a mac, garageband works fine for this, it comes as free software with the computer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For windows. a freeware program called All MP3 joiner does the trick to merge movements into one file.


----------

